# Two up quad??



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Auto-ATV/ATV-Accessories/Luggage-Bags%7C/pc/104796180/c/104695380/sc/104439780/Kolpin174-Helmet-Box/727724.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fauto-atv-atv-accessories-luggage-bags%2F_%2FN-1100816%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104439780

Even though a vehicle wasn't designed for two up what would the legalitys of installing one of these and useing it to transport my 9 yearold son ice fishing be?

I have seen snowmobiles that where designed for one have two up seats installed on them and they seem to be overlooked would that be true of the quad????


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

In Michigan, the law regarding transporting any passenger in or upon an ORV is regulated by the manufacturing standards for the ORV. If the manufacturer designs the ORV to hold one operator, then that is what they determine is safe for the correct operation of the ORV. The state law defers to them and unfortunately installing an extra seat will not circumvent that.

As far as your snowmobile observation goes, Michigan does not have a law regarding passengers on snowmobiles. Usually if it is designed for one person, that is all the seat will hold comfortably. I can honestly say I have never seen more than 2 people on a snowmobile where I have seen as many as 5 people on an ORV. Remember, snowmobiles are a lot lower to the ground than most ORV's and are less prone to rolling over or flipping over.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

One other thing to remember is that when you have a passenger on a ATV that is actually designed from the manufacture for two-up operation, the passengers body weight is in FRONT of the rear axle. Making for much safer hill climbing stability ect.

When you add a cargo box like your refering to on a single seat ATV not designed from the manufacture for two-up riding, the passengers body weight in now BEHIND the rear axle, making for a far much less stabile riding condition on hills ect.

Good luck!


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

Kolpin® Helmet Box

3-1/2 cu. ft. of on-the-trail storage
Water- and dust-resistant cargo protection
Waterproof seat cushion and back rest
Two beverage holders
On-the-trail storage for two helmets or other incidentals with nearly 3-1/2 cu ft. of water- and dust-resistant storage space. Provides a comfortable resting seat when your stopped; *not meant as a passenger seat*. Waterproof 18"W x 13"L seat cushion with a 13" high back rest. Features large handholds and two handy beverage holders. Rubber latches with stainless steel cleats secure the storage compartment. The box mounts solidly with four stainless steel U-bolts and sealing washers. 
Dimensions: 37"W x 25"D x 17"H.


----------

